# white streaks on paint/ drywall when touched



## krauseconst (Jan 5, 2011)

it is orange, brown and cream paint


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Krausconst, I posted this very same question last week about some Valspar paint. Homeowner wiped a few marks off of wall with a wet wash cloth and now there are white streaks/marks where he wiped. I've been a painter for 30 years & never really saw anything quite like this.


----------



## krauseconst (Jan 5, 2011)

we used valspar primer but not paint is it looking like powder? is it only there when you wipe your hand across it? then we painted it with dif paint and same thing happend
If it was water-based paint it needs to cure for 30 days so if wiped with a wet cloth it will leave marks


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Kraus, it almost looks like drywall dust mixed in with water, kinda faint yet when the light hits it, it looks awful. This wall was painted 6 months before the homeowner tried to wipe a few spots off the wall with water and a washcloth......no detergent or cleaner was used. It's a taupe color, and, unfortunately, it's on a hallway that gets lots of abuse/traffic so wiping it is what they have to do from time to time.


----------



## krauseconst (Jan 5, 2011)

GYM, well we can only hope that someone else has some suggestions! I am going to test for mold tomorrow good luck 2 you


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

What EXACT Brand/Sheen/ and quality-level were the actual paints used?

The primer used makes no difference for this kinda stuff.

Since it's new-construction, it's almost always drywall-dust and/or general construction-dust floatin' around.
Have the ventilation filters been changed??
Is there a central furnace that may need to checked as well??

Faron


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Faron79 said:


> What EXACT Brand/Sheen/ and quality-level were the actual paints used?
> 
> The primer used makes no difference for this kinda stuff.
> 
> ...


In my case it was Valspar Satin (their premium version) painted on the walls over a Sherwin-Williams eggshell that was already on the wall. House is 17 years old.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Cheap paint, bad results.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris, I agree that Valspar is not the best paint line, but for a lot of people spending $25 per gallon fits their budget better than $45 per gallon paint. Now, at the request of customers I have used Valspar with decent success. I have never seen this type of burnishing before on any of their paints. My suspicions are that the chalky base used to make the cheaper paints like Valspar show through when the surface is scuffed.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Chris, I agree that Valspar is not the best paint line, but for a lot of people spending $25 per gallon fits their budget better than $45 per gallon paint. Now, at the request of customers I have used Valspar with decent success. I have never seen this type of burnishing before on any of their paints. My suspicions are that the chalky base used to make the cheaper paints like Valspar show through when the surface is scuffed.[/quote]
> 
> 
> That was sorta my point:wink:


----------



## M196 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Burnishing*

Burnishing is most common with flat paints, dark colors, and with paints containing less solids. The general cleaning method is to use a cellulose sponge and water, or some non-ammoniated detergent if desired. Any abrasive cloth or ammoniated cleaner can bruise the film. Hope that this helps.


----------



## OneCallJohn (Jan 13, 2011)

Burnishing or chalking. I was told its best to use a very wet soft rag for lubrication and a couple drops of dish soap that does not have a hand softener etc in it in a gallon of warm water. With these paints the most you can usually get off is finger prints and dirt spots.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

See post #9:laughing:


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

What's the difference between a $45/gallon can of paint and one that costs $25?

$20 of our time wasted in answering "what went wrong" questions...


----------

